# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Russian Rag for quartet?

## MMDavis

Can anyone out there help me find a version of "Russian Rag" arranged for classic quartet (m,m,ma,mc.)?

----------


## Don Julin

Mark, at the mandolin symposium site there were downloads of all of the parts. There are more than 4 parts but many of the parts ( m3,4) were reductions. (easier to play) I think it is still up.

----------


## MMDavis

Hey thanks Don for the quick response.
But can you tell me please - where is this here "mandolin symposium site?"  I've guess I've been a little out of it...
M

----------


## wildpikr

> Mark, at the mandolin symposium site there were downloads of all of the parts. There are more than 4 parts but many of the parts ( m3,4) were reductions. (easier to play) I think it is still up.



Is there a part for the mandola?

----------


## el cro

I have a version for 2 mandolins, mandola, guitar and double bass. It was sent to me by a friend in Italy. It's a bit different from the Mandolin Symposium version. I think it's the one played by the Raffaele Calace Plectrum Quintet in this cd.

Oh, and it's in Finale 2008 format.
Send-me a PM and I can sent it to you by email.

Élio

----------


## Don Julin

Mark the symposium site ishttp://www.mandolinsymposium.com/downloads.htm 

Not sure about a dola part. I guess dola or gtr could play chords. There were a few mandolas at the symposium. Not sure.

----------


## MMDavis

Don,
Thanks for the link.  I will now check out these parts.
Have you tried this arrangement?
Mark

----------


## Don Julin

Mark we played it at the symposium this year "en masse". about 120 members but i would think it would work for 4. Here is a link to some videos from the final concert. Mostly student groups but the russian rag is in there. Notice all the great mando players near the front. Conducted by, Mike Marshall. http://www.mandotunes.com/mandosym/mandosym2009/

----------


## MMDavis

Perhaps you would enjoy hearing THIS version?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB4aT...eature=related

----------


## MMDavis

Or perhaps, just in case you thought this little ditty was not getting enough international attention..this version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB4aT...eature=related

I hereby withdraw my request for any further information related to this piece of music ... but thank you all for your help!

----------


## MMDavis

> I hereby withdraw my request for any further information related to this piece of music ... but thank you all for your help!


And especial thanks to Don Julin and Elio Cru for helping me to find the files I needed!

----------


## MMDavis

> ... Here is a link to some videos from the final concert. Mostly student groups but the russian rag is in there.... http://www.mandotunes.com/mandosym/mandosym2009/


I would also like to point out the wonderful performance of Msrs. Julin, Marshall, and Grisman. 
"Mr. Natural" is a great tune!

----------


## nlemme

Mr. Davis,
Were you able to find sheet music for Russian Rag?  I've tried to find it myself, but the symposiums "download" page cannot be found.  Anywhere else you might say I should look?  Thanks for the help.

----------


## Jim Garber

nlemme: please note that the previous post was dated jul-21-2009.

----------


## Greg Stec

> Mr. Davis,
> Were you able to find sheet music for Russian Rag?  I've tried to find it myself, but the symposiums "download" page cannot be found.  Anywhere else you might say I should look?  Thanks for the help.



Try here for the piano sheet music
http://webapp1.dlib.indiana.edu/inha...&queryNumber=2

If that doesn't work, go to http://webapp1.dlib.indiana.edu/inharmony/welcome.do
then enter russian rag in the search box at the top.

Enjoy!!

----------

